
Ask HN: How would you test an autoscaling algorithm? - aledalgrande
It is meaningless to test with stubbed out resources IMO, the scaling code depends on 3rd party libraries and infrastructure, so how would you test it if you have scarce resources that can only be used in production?
======
loofatoofa
Non stubbed loads on loads

~~~
aledalgrande
What do you mean?

